# Has anyone heard of DuPuy Poodles?



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with or has heard of DuPuy poodles? I did see a post on here from someone who seems to have had a negative experience with getting a middle aged dog from them. However, I was wondering if anyone has had any other experiences with them (either good or bad) and or has heard anything about them? They are located in Virginia and breed toy and miniatures.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

MMM18 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with or has heard of DuPuy poodles? I did see a post on here from someone who seems to have had a negative experience with getting a middle aged dog from them. However, I was wondering if anyone has had any other experiences with them (either good or bad) and or has heard anything about them? They are located in Virginia and breed toy and miniatures.


Unfortunately there is very little info online about them. They mention showing but it seems maybe they showed standards in the past and I see no info on toys or miniatures they have shown. I looked on OFA but don't see anything that looks current. So you'd have to find out what health testing they complete.

Personally I'd give a pass based on what I see, but you might find it worth it to speak to them. I don't like the lack of grooming for puppies, and their miniatures seem to have more toy-like features than I'd want if I was looking for a mini. I don't know if perhaps they are breeding oversized toys.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks! I've found a lot of breeders who initially look good but once I ask for more information, they end up not having all of the health testing or something else seems suspicious. This breeder does state she's an "AKC Breeder of Merit." 

Do you know if there is a way to check if someone is actually an AKC Breeder of Merit? I've seen breeders claim they are but is there any actual way to confirm this?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

If it’s Brigitte, she is a breeder of merit.


AKC Breeder of Merit Benefits


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Starla said:


> If it’s Brigitte, she is a breeder of merit.
> 
> 
> AKC Breeder of Merit Benefits


Yes, it is. Thank you for that link!


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Strangely, when I'm searching it's not coming up.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

MMM18 said:


> Strangely, when I'm searching it's not coming up.


Nevermind - I was putting it as one word and not two.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

MMM18 said:


> Nevermind - I was putting it as one word and not two.


 Ah yes, I should have mentioned that. I searched by state and went to the Ds.


----------



## AshesAshes (Dec 18, 2020)

MMM18 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with or has heard of DuPuy poodles? I did see a post on here from someone who seems to have had a negative experience with getting a middle aged dog from them. However, I was wondering if anyone has had any other experiences with them (either good or bad) and or has heard anything about them? They are located in Virginia and breed toy and miniatures.


Hi I’ve recently been in touch with them too. What did you ultimately decide?


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

AshesAshes said:


> Hi I’ve recently been in touch with them too. What did you ultimately decide?


They mentioned to me that a lot of people were already reserving future litters and if I was interested I should reserve one. I wasn't sure if they meant put a deposit down or what, so I asked what I would need to do to reserve one and they never responded.


----------



## Robinski (Aug 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> If it’s Brigitte, she is a breeder of merit.
> 
> 
> AKC Breeder of Merit Benefits


I looked for Brigitte Dupuy on the AKC breeder of merit site as of Aug 20, 2021, and her name is not there. Also, I emailed her expressing interest in her poodles. She replied asking what I’m specifically interested in finding, and I replied, adding the question about genetic testing of the parents. I received nothing further from her. I’ve been in touch with the Poodle Club of America, and I was warned to avoid online, commercial breeders.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Robinski said:


> I looked for Brigitte Dupuy on the AKC breeder of merit site as of Aug 20, 2021, and her name is not there. Also, I emailed her expressing interest in her poodles. She replied asking what I’m specifically interested in finding, and I replied, adding the question about genetic testing of the parents. I received nothing further from her. I’ve been in touch with the Poodle Club of America, and I was warned to avoid online, commercial breeders.


Welcome!

I know nothing about this breeder, but I just searched the AKC Breeder of Merit site and found her. All I typed was her last name. You have to be sure to include the space: “Du Puy.”


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not a lot of info on her on PF but what there is, is all over the map. 
(10) Search results for query: dupuy | Poodle Forum 

Assuming Virginia is in your search parameters
Washington Poodle Club 

Tidelands Poodle Club of Virginia - Breeder Referral 



Robinski said:


> I replied, adding the question about genetic testing of the parents


Genetic testing is only a part of the health testing equation. The PCA collaborates with OFA to set the recommended testing for the three poodle varieties. DNA/genetic testing panels for conditions beyond the OFA/CHIC recommended testing is a bonus. 

Poodle Club Of America's recommendations

OFA-CHIC Health Testing Requirements

The OFA, working with the breed's parent club, recommends the following basic health screening tests for all breeding stock. Dogs meeting these basic health screening requirements will be issued Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) numbers. For CHIC certification, all results do not need to be normal, but they must all be in the public domain so that responsible breeders can make more informed breeding decisions. For potential puppy buyers, CHIC certification is a good indicator the breeder responsibly factors good health into their selection criteria. The breed specific list below represents the basic health screening recommendations. It is not all encompassing. There may be other health screening tests appropriate for this breed. And, there may be other health concerns for which there is no commonly accepted screening protocol available.

Toy Poodle

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA Test*
DNA based test from an approved laboratory ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚

Notes
In addition to the breed specific requirements above, a CHIC requirement across all participating breeds is that the dog must be permanently identified via microchip or tattoo in order to qualify for a CHIC number.

CHIC numbers generate automatically within 1 to 2 weeks after all the required test results have been registered with the OFA.

For dogs residing outside the US or Canada, owners may submit their country's equivalent health screening results for listing on the OFA website. These requests are reviewed on a case by case basis and fees apply. Once these results have been recorded with the OFA, owners may request CHIC numbers if they've met all the CHIC requirements through regular registrations or international equivalents. These requests are handled on a case by case basis.



Miniature Poodle
OFA-CHIC Health Testing Requirements

The OFA, working with the breed's parent club, recommends the following basic health screening tests for all breeding stock. Dogs meeting these basic health screening requirements will be issued Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) numbers. For CHIC certification, all results do not need to be normal, but they must all be in the public domain so that responsible breeders can make more informed breeding decisions. For potential puppy buyers, CHIC certification is a good indicator the breeder responsibly factors good health into their selection criteria. The breed specific list below represents the basic health screening recommendations. It is not all encompassing. There may be other health screening tests appropriate for this breed. And, there may be other health concerns for which there is no commonly accepted screening protocol available.



*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA Test*
DNA Based test from an approved laboratory. ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation

Notes
In addition to the breed specific requirements above, a CHIC requirement across all participating breeds is that the dog must be permanently identified via microchip or tattoo in order to qualify for a CHIC number.

CHIC numbers generate automatically within 1 to 2 weeks after all the required test results have been registered with the OFA.

For dogs residing outside the US or Canada, owners may submit their country's equivalent health screening results for listing on the OFA website. These requests are reviewed on a case by case basis and fees apply. Once these results have been recorded with the OFA, owners may request CHIC numbers if they've met all the CHIC requirements through regular registrations or international equivalents. These requests are handled on a case by case basis.



Standard Poodle
OFA-CHIC Health Testing Requirements

The OFA, working with the breed's parent club, recommends the following basic health screening tests for all breeding stock. Dogs meeting these basic health screening requirements will be issued Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) numbers. For CHIC certification, all results do not need to be normal, but they must all be in the public domain so that responsible breeders can make more informed breeding decisions. For potential puppy buyers, CHIC certification is a good indicator the breeder responsibly factors good health into their selection criteria. The breed specific list below represents the basic health screening recommendations. It is not all encompassing. There may be other health screening tests appropriate for this breed. And, there may be other health concerns for which there is no commonly accepted screening protocol available.



*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Health Elective (One of the following tests)* (One of the following)
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚
Congenital Cardiac Exam ➚
Advanced Cardiac Exam ➚
Basic Cardiac Exam ➚

Notes
In addition to the breed specific requirements above, a CHIC requirement across all participating breeds is that the dog must be permanently identified via microchip or tattoo in order to qualify for a CHIC number.

CHIC numbers generate automatically within 1 to 2 weeks after all the required test results have been registered with the OFA.


----------

